
Symbolic Assembly: Using Clojure to Meta-Program Bytecode (2017) [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDad1pvwX34
======
white-flame
It feels to me that "symbolic assembly" is simply creating an AST for the low-
level target, instead of just stopping the use of ASTs in the intermediate
forms. The larger projects out there might not necessarily go in that
direction, but this is very common in smaller utilities that focus on handling
byte/vm/machine code.

I could be missing something, but that seems like the TL;DR to me. Once you
have easy AST nodes representing the lowest output level, it's simple to
manipulate, especially in a Lisp-derived language (which is always a plus in
metaprogramming).

------
zengid
This kind of use of the CLR makes me more excited about having to learn C# for
my internship this summer. (Not saying CLR is lame, but it's not as hot and
radical as newer language communities IMO).

